# Milo & his new friend Oliver (the baby bunny!)



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I haven't been around the forum in a while because we've been out enjoying the nice weather with Milo (finally! after many months of being trapped inside with him)

But I thought I'd share some pictures of Milo & his new friend Oliver. 2 weeks ago we got a baby Holland Lop bunny and named him Oliver (Ollie). He was 9 weeks old at the time.









Milo was so obsessed that we had to keep Ollies cage up high, but Milo found a way to watch him lol








And 2 weeks later they are becoming friends  They are pretty much obsessed with each other. Every noise Ollie makes Milo has to hop up and go check on him. And when Ollie is out of the cage he wants to be near Milo. When Milo pants it rocks Ollie to sleep lol. Our hope is that Ollie can roam the house and Milo won't go crazy and pounce on him. We are working on that though.








We chose Ollie over the other bunnies because he matched Milo, you know we love that Golden fur!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Oh, Milo, what a good boy you have become.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, Ollie is too cute! I am so glad to see that he and Milo are becoming great friends! I'd love to have a bunny some day.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

That is way too cute!

I really like their names, they sound so cute together.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

That is too cute. Are you finding little bunny poops all over your house??? :bowl:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I just love the pictures of Milo and Ollie lying next to one another. Both are absolutely adorable!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Ollie is too cute and the pics of the two of them lying together are very sweet. We had a Chinchilla all of Maddie's life. Peanut weighed all of about 1 1/2 pounds and Maddie was always so gentle with him so I'm sure Milo will learn before too long he needs to be very gentle with his new little brother.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Pawz's mama said:


> That is too cute. Are you finding little bunny poops all over your house??? :bowl:


Ollie is being litter box trained. Right now he spends most of the time in his cage because he is so small and could fit any where & Milo could really hurt him. But hopefuly once he is allowed out to play he will still use his litter box once he's trained. For now, he just hangs out on a towel lol


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwwww...they are so cute together.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very cute! Milo is a lucky boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well Ollie sure is a cutie.....I had a bunny along time ago, and my dog Maxx loved him...your two look absolutely great together...good luck :


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, Ollie is so cute! Is he a mini lop? I had 2 mini lop bunnies, the male much friendlier than the female. Our male, Bunni-Boo, used to hop all around my Sam, even climb on his back and stay there. Sam loved him. They lived in an outdoor hutch but would come inside and visit. I have a pic somewhere, I"ll try to find it and post it. Our male topped out at about 6 lbs, about the size of a small cat.

My daughter just got a new Rex rabbit and her name is Olive. She's an indoor bunny and litter box trained very easily. They just left the litter pan in her cage and she used it without prompting. The only advice I'd give, if you've never had bunnies before, is that they chew everything (their mouths are their hands basically) so they will chew through wires they can come in contact with. Ours chewed my sofa skirting, luckily it was the back of the sofa. They love to chew on walls too, so be watchful there. You can get pieces of broken dry-wall at local home stores for your bunny to chew on. 

Enjoy your bunny! Super happy for Milo too. He's finally getting his mobility back and he has a new friend. =)

***almost forgot...bunni poop is a delicacy to Goldies.  Sam would graze under our rabbit hutch, EWW. Makes great fertilizer too. I shoveled mine into my flower beds.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

SOOO CUTE! What a handsome pair!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Adorable! We've had bunnies-- our last one was a Flemish Giant, and was my husband's favorite pet of all time. Our then Collie played with him, but never chased him, it was so cute! Unfortunately, Zach the Giant, was attacked by a coyote that jumped our yard wall and tried to jump back over with him in his mouth. I scared the coyote into dropping Zach, but it was too late - Zach died in my arms. 

Oh jeez! Sorry for turning the post into a sob story! Your bunny is adorable!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Cute!! I have an indoor bunny called Bo.










He is a free range bunny but his home base is Willow's old crate! He is a good bunny and hops into his crate to sleep, eat and poop/pee then hops to the dining table and lies under there. He has plenty of things to chew and beside from a little nibble at the curtain, has never chewed anything else.

The dogs ignore him now, even when he hops over thier feet as they sleep.

Good luck with baby Ollie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ollie is so cute. Many years ago I had a couple of Holland Lops-they were both litter box trained. I'd let them out and when they needed to go potty, they'd go back in their cage to use the litter box. 

Be careful of any electrical cords you have-one of mine chewed on some, we quickly learned to Bunny-proof the house.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Cute*

Oliver is so cute!!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

It has only been 2 weeks and Oliver is quickly out growing his small bunny cage, so we are heading to the pet store to get a dog crate today. Oliver has had limited time outside of the cage but so far he hasn't tried to chew on anything (even the toys in his cage), but once he does get more time out I will watch him like a hawk!!!! I hope they become great friends, but I do have to say Milo was a little jealous of the new baby at first lol.. such a spoiled only child he is!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So adorable!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that is the cutest thing. I love bunnies.


----------



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sooo cute!


----------

